# 2001 Ford Puma 1.7 Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.......thought I'd post up this little Puma I picked up recently. It's a 2001 Y reg 1.7i with a Lux Pack in Moondust Silver done only 51,000 miles. To be honest its pretty tidy - the previous owner has looked after reasonably well. Driving back it brought back lots of memories of one of my old Pumas I bought new back in 1998. Still lots of fun to drive. For those who remember there was quite a demand when they were launched especially with that famous Steve McQueen advert. Anyway it looks like it needs the usual process to tidy up - paintwork feels like sandpaper due to 15 years of contamination! Needs a non genuine badge removing, paint removing off the exhaust tip (red!) and possibly the Wheels off, Here it is as I started this morning......

WP_20160128_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160128_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So I went with the usual process etc - ended up spending an hour or so removing the Red bloody Hammerite paint off the Exhaust tip. It was so thick and whoever had put it on got it all over the bodywork surrounding it! Took a few pics as I left it today.......

DSCN2841 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2842 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2843 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2844 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2845 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2846 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2847 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2848 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2849 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some more as I progress.

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job there so far chum. Keep the pics coming. 

Cooks


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Love your write ups mate, cant wait for the next installment. That exhaust lmao.... Why???


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome work so far, amazing to see a Puma without rusty rear arches these days!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent work, such a good looking car



Mike1982 said:


> Awesome work so far, amazing to see a Puma without rusty rear arches these days!


my thoughts exactly, notorious for it just like the mk5 fiesta that they were based upon


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What great work so far, all in your usual high standards, what a bad idea for someone to paint the exhaust pipe in Red.  :wall:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen a painted exhaust before?!?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

aaaawww! can't believe you didn't want to keep the lush 'PUMA 1.7' badge

how will people ever know what they're looking at now!?


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Cool little cars these are, quite nippy. As usual, loving the attention to detail.Should be a good little transformation.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Gotta love a silver Puma !

(Especially as I've had 2 and still run ProjectPuma, the owners club :driver: )


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work, pleased to see those badges taken off it's bum too!

Spent a lot of money having the arches sorted on my old one, sold her to my Mum and the rot started again


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You've gone and done it again, I mean, not let us down, looking forward to seeing the finished article now, a very low mileage puma to.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't remove the paint from the exhaust. That's the limited edition sport pipe, good for 20 bhp.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job so far mate, I am looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....many thanks for the positive comments - much appreciated. I thought the Red Exhaust would amuse some on here - don't know what was going through the previous owners mind when they did that. TBH I was amazed they hadn't painted the calipers and Drums Red too! Luckily the Arches are pretty good - it's starting to bubble on the O/S rear a little and a little on the lower sections near the sill. Got the Wheels off today for a good clean and general tidy up of the Brakes. Here are the pics - sorry for the poor quality - my Phone Camera is shocking now.......

WP_20160129_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Here it is all done on the N/S Front.....

WP_20160129_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the O/S Front.....

WP_20160129_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Next - O/S Rear.....

WP_20160129_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally the N/S rear......

WP_20160129_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160129_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it for today - going for a shower after getting covered in crap from those 'orrible Puma Carpet Arch liners!

Cheers for now.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Brill results as usual mate.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

It still amazes me how you get the wheels so clean, after the abuse they have been subjected too.

Is Malco brake off the best wheel cleaner that you have found, as I can never get my wheels that clean.

Also, why did they put those wheels on them the original fan blade 5 spokes suit the shape so much better in my opinion.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ian D said:


> Also, why did they put those wheels on them the original fan blade 5 spokes suit the shape so much better in my opinion.


I much prefer the 9 spokes to the props personally  I think I'm in the minority though.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ian D said:


> It still amazes me how you get the wheels so clean, after the abuse they have been subjected too.
> 
> Is Malco brake off the best wheel cleaner that you have found, as I can never get my wheels that clean.
> 
> Also, why did they put those wheels on them the original fan blade 5 spokes suit the shape so much better in my opinion.


Hi...yes I use Malco Brake Off on the Rear of the Wheels due to all the build up etc over years. It doe remove quite a lot on the first hit but I usually go over them again with another application. TBH i could of spent more time to get some of the inner spoke heavy marks out but you have to draw the line sometimes - it is after all a 15 year old car now. The Rear Wheels btw were cleaned with AS Ali shine only due to the Rear Drums not causing heavy soiling.



Natalie said:


> I much prefer the 9 spokes to the props personally  I think I'm in the minority though.


Funnily enough I prefer the 9 spokes probably due to the fact they were on the facelift model. The original fan blades also look good and match the styling perfectly. Always wished they produced the 4x4 Cosworth version that Ford proposed at one time.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

This was mine


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work as ever so far Charlie 

Are those centre cap badges standard?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Good luck with your project here, I owned an 02 silver 1.7 years ago, with the same wheels. It was one of two cars I just couldn't bond with ( the other being a twingo 133). I remember the gear change was a nice slick action


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job so far fella gota love ford for there rear arch carpet lining ha ha


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes I hate that suff too, Ford still fit it to new Fiestas, dont now why, but I do find less grippy than it it use to be. Gerrrr Ford.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again........just a quick update. Spent a few hours yesterday doing the interior. This included a dry vac to remove all the dust and debris, AS G101 all the plastics and trim, clean the roof lining and Shampoo the Seats. Finished with a Wet Vac. Wish I'd have took some pics of the Dirt that came off the Steering Wheel, Plastics round the Seat Belt Hangers and Windscreen Inner Trims - they were filthy! Here it was as I left it yesterday....

DSCN2850 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2851 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2852 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2853 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2854 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2856 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2858 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Left it to dry for a few hours with Heater on full blast - took inside for some polishing and final refinements to be done today. Will post up some pics when done.

Cheers


----------



## dcalde78 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have good memories of the Puma, my grandparents had one when I was little. I wouldn't mind getting one as a runabout to be honest, they seem like decent fun cars.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Cracking work on the wheels!

That original back box looks in good condition - go on for ever those things.. lol

Looks like it's got the usual "melted steering wheel" I find some warm soapy water removes most of it rather than some harsh chemical.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi...thanks for the comments. Got the Bodywork sorted today and dressing the Rubbers etc. Here are some pics of the progress.......

Paintwork generally flat and lifeless.

DSCN2860 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Hard to see on Silver but a 50/50 of sorts......

DSCN2862 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2863 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2864 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Roof much the same.....

DSCN2865 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2866 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2867 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2869 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Bonnet all done....

DSCN2870 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2871 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2874 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2875 by jpappleton, on Flickr

https://farm2.st
aticflickr.com/1560/24107437243_65a575c648_c.jpgDSCN2876 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2877 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2878 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2879 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2880 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2881 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Rubbers and Plastics dressed.....

DSCN2882 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2883 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2884 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2885 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2886 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Got that crap out of the corner since btw...

DSCN2887 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2888 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2889 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2890 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Just got to touch up when the paint arrives tomorrow hopefully and I can finish it, here as I left it for today.....

DSCN2894 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2896 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2895 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers - will post up again when finished.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

That's one clean puma. A 1.7 too.... that's a good engine as everyone seems to Nick them for their fiesta or use forced induction.

Fantastic work as always and I admire what you do. You take so much pride in the work you carry out and quite clearly it pays off. I'm sure all of us who read your posts have learnt a thing or too. 

One being g101 can be used for just about anything and malco brake off is a bloody awesome wheel cleaner. 

Again thanks for sharing your work and I look forward to plenty more as they are a joy to look and read.

Ryan


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You've done a really good job on this!! 

What did you dress the trims with?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great but the beetle in the back ground looks to have had your touch to looking at the beading?

Carl


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

footfistart said:


> That's one clean puma. A 1.7 too.... that's a good engine as everyone seems to Nick them for their fiesta or use forced induction.
> 
> Fantastic work as always and I admire what you do. You take so much pride in the work you carry out and quite clearly it pays off. I'm sure all of us who read your posts have learnt a thing or too.
> 
> ...


Hi....many thanks for your kind words - much appreciated. Glad you have picked up a few tips here and there. Hopefully should be doing a write up on a 03 VW Golf GTi with 100k soon. 



Sicskate said:


> You've done a really good job on this!!
> 
> What did you dress the trims with?


Hi thanks - I usually use AS Highstyle on the plastics/rubbers etc.



mechrepairs said:


> Looks great but the beetle in the back ground looks to have had your touch to looking at the beading?
> 
> Carl


Hi yes - well spotted. I have cleaned the Beetle previously but didn't do a write up due to it being a 60 reg and quite new.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....managed to get some Pics done today. All done bar a bit of touching up whenever the paint arrives. Thanks for following if you got this far.

DSCN2899 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2900 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2901 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2902 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2903 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2904 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2905 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2906 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2907 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2908 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2909 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2910 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2912 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2913 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2914 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2915 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2916 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2917 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2918 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2919 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2920 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2921 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2922 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2923 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2924 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2925 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2926 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2927 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2928 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2929 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2930 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2931 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2932 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2933 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2934 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2935 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2936 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2937 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2938 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2939 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2940 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2941 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2942 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2943 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2944 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2947 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2949 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2950 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2951 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2952 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2954 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2955 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2956 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2957 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2958 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2959 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2960 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2945 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2961 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2962 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking....Cheers.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

15 year old my ****!

Admit it you bought it new 15 years ago and took these pics then didn't you!?!

:lol:


----------



## PeterPatch1 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is amazing work. Looks better than new.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking work as usual.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't beat Charlie for his work, take it back to Ford, probably put it on show in a showroom, coz it cleaner than any Ford we've had from new, last year the Fiesta we bought still had all the delivery stuff in the boot when we got it home.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

:thumb:Mint


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks very well Charlie


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

rare motor, one with rear arches


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work ��


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments - much appreciated. Following on from this little Puma don't know if this will be of interest? 2003 VW Golf GTi done 99k. Might do write up........

WP_20160204_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Bring it on!


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Defo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice work:thumb:
Do you find you get a better return selling stock via Ebay,rather than the usual trader routes?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes go on, I'm sure it won't let you down, your work always is impressive.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

All your work is interesting Charlie....get on it!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Please, love your work. Every day motors getting some care.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Always enjoy reading your write ups Charlie. Fantastic work as always.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

What did you use on those door jambs? I've tried scrubbing with neat Surfex and removing with a steam cleaner, but can't move the older grease and grime.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Philip said:


> What did you use on those door jambs? I've tried scrubbing with neat Surfex and removing with a steam cleaner, but can't move the older grease and grime.


Hi - what I usually do on those old grease/oil marks is give them a spray of AS Tardis to dwell for a few minutes then give it a blast with the pressure washer and it usually gets it gone. In the past I have also used a ****tail of Tardis and AS plus 10 De Greaser and it usually does the job, Finally tidy up with AS G101 and brushes to suit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

